# Those little moments while training...



## Msby (Aug 27, 2010)

You know what I mean!  The funny things that happen while practicing that make even the head instructor chuckle a bit (esp. when he's making the jokes)
Here's mine...

1.  One instructor was casually talking to a younger student and asked "What would you do if I kicked at you?" The student replied "I would use my self defense!"  The instructor brilliantly said "Well then... *PREPARE* to self defend....... yourself......"

2.  I took my first "Shaolin Kung Fu" class here at CSUN yesterday.  While we were practicing stances, one instructor came up to me, gave me an up and down look and said "You've taken TKD before haven't you?" :uhyeah:  He then told me about different weight distribution and foot placement.

3.  On my first day at my dojang we had just ended class and I saw the head instructor walk into his office.  He then almost immediately walked out looking pretty ticked off. He then called out "**Student name** Come here!"  I was a little nervous for my friend who walked over, even though he had been attending for awhile.  He stood at attention in front of the head instructor and was greeted with......

"Do you know who ate my California Rolls?! :mst:"
I don't think we ever found out what happened to them....

4.  A new guy had just joined our sparring class and he had a big ego. (You know the type...)  He was talking about his skills and stuff like that for almost the whole class, and ended up sparring my friend.  Said friend and I are huge Bruce Lee fans, and as a result he practiced the "sliding/stepping side kick" religiously ever since it was introduced to him in class.  Anyways, the new guy is still talking big even while sparring, but is throwing things like haymakers.  On one of them he leaned his upper body forward but hesitated for a second.  My friend saw his chance and side kicked him right in the stomach, causing the new guy to fall flat on his face.  An instructor on the other side of the room called out "That was *BEAUTIFUL*!"  The new guy stopped coming after a few more weeks.

That's all I can remember right now.  Anyone care to share?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 27, 2010)

Sensei was sparring with a female student and hit her in the nose, causing a minor nosebleed.  She wasn't hurt bad, but she was leaking blood pretty good.  They stopped sparring and he came over to her with a look of concern on his face.

Sensei exclaimed, "*Sharon!* (not her name)" and she looked up through cupped hands.  "*You got your blood on my mat!*"


----------

